# #15 mono for Drum fishing



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Have been using #17 Sufix for Drum for years. Thinking I may try #15 this year for a bit more capacity. 

What say the masses...................???


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

With the exception of the toothy critters (leaders), I have always gone with the lighter the better argument (there are limits to that though too, I'm not looking for shark from the beach on 2lb test). 

Generally if you know how to use the rod/reel/drag, which I am guessing you do, lighter line will get you a couple more hits and therefore chances to hook up. Plus there can be a greater challenge in it as well.


----------



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm doing the same.I bought the 6500 ct mag and it fell short of my expectations on capacity. I bought .38 mm 15# berkley big game (clear)-break point is around 19# so the reports say.-It should hold about 200 yds of line including 40# shock leader but I still might have to back some off for better casting. I don't know how the berkley casts but it's worth a try. Only other thing to do is 20# braid backing to gain a few more yards. I refuse to fully load the reel with braid.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I have always used 14lb on my 6500's. I change line regularly and use a little longer shock leader due to abrasion. I honestly cannot say I have lost a fish due to the line dia. 

Off the pier, not going with a 6500 unless its got 17lb topshot and braid backing but the doesn't go over too well on most piers. So, up the size of the reel.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

I have been Drum fishing Big Game 15lb for two years, no complaints. Change your line out as you should with any line and you are good to go.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Mike,

What Fish Hunter and MulletBreath said. You'll have more thrills and things to think about with 2 lbs. less


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

It's not that 15, 14, or 12 can't be done. It's the length of the fight. For C&R get it in get it out as quick as you can, and go catch another one.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

While I have NEVER caught a Red Drum I to use 15 and 17lb mono. Especially on my surf set ups. I used to use 20lb for years because when I first got into surf fishin that was what ya used. No more, no less. You were actually chased off the beach if ya didn't have 20lb in either Ande or Berkley. Then a buddy of mine suggested to drop down to 15 and 17 and I quite honestly laughed at him. he really had a knack in finessing the fish when he was hooked up. He taught me pretty well. For the most part I use 17lb Suffix Tri with braid over top but I still have some straight mono loaded set ups that I use as well.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Why do you need more capacity? After all drum maybe strong, but they aren't known for making long runs especially when using a 17#test rope. If you're fishing near obstructions then additional capacity won't be of any benefit to you, but stronger line will. Sometimes you just need to lock down and turn them. For open water 15 is still overkill. Someone who knows how to fish with light tackle can land any drum on 150-200yds of 8# line.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*these aint bay redfish...these are ocean red drum fish.*

opcorn:


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*these aint gulf redfish...these are ocean red drum fish.*



plotalot said:


> Why do you need more capacity? After all drum maybe strong, but they aren't known for making long runs especially when using a 17#test rope. If you're fishing near obstructions then additional capacity won't be of any benefit to you, but stronger line will. Sometimes you just need to lock down and turn them. For open water 15 is still overkill. Someone who knows how to fish with light tackle can land any drum on 150-200yds of 8# line.


opcorn:


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

I use #15 lb Ande Back Country on a Calcutta TE 401 freelining (snobbling) for Kings from Panhandle piers. I've never had any problems. I would think #15 from an open beach for Bull Reds would work just fine. I even use #12 on the same reel sometimes. I really belive 250 yds of #15 mono will catch most near shore species. As stated in other posts mono tends to rate higher than the lbs rating anyway.

My drag is super smooth which I hear can be a problem with some ABU reels.

Judging by your name I'm sure your reel is well "tuned" though . 

My references are #20 lb Bull Mahii (#12 test), #41 Cobia (#12 test), and numerous #20+ Kings (#12 and #15). Oh and a few #10 to #12 Reds with #6 test. All pier caught fish. In my area Bull Reds are kind of a nuisence (due to the slot limit)....we catch them when nothing else is around.

Go for it !!!


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

I've been using 15# izor for years on my abus .. You won't hardly know the difference except you will have more line on the spool after the cast..


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

I was also thinking of doing the same thing this Spring. But mostly because of slighty better casting distance and better holding in strong current.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Ralph said:


> opcorn:


Ralph, I know what you are waiting for. Nope not gonna go there. I promised Shooter I would be good....


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

For me, I don't see much difference between one mono that's "rated" 15lb and one that's "rated" 17lb, just because many lines understate their strength so they could claim " strongest line in class". I usually go by diameter. IIRC, 15lb Berkley Big Game is around 0.40mm, which is roughly the same as Sufix Tri 17lb. I think if you were to actually do an IGFA approved breaking test (on one of those calibrated machines that cost like $2k), their breaking strengths would probably be very very close (prolly in the 18-19lb range). 

Personally, I'd love to get my hands on one of those machines and do a detailed analysis of the breaking strength by area (ie, 18lb breaking strength on a line that is 0.1256mm^2). That way, the different breaking strengths can be calculated on an even basis instead of a manufacturer's claims.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*darn...*

:d


abumike said:


> ralph, i know what you are waiting for. Nope not gonna go there. I promised shooter i would be good....


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Ralph, I will admit that any fish in the Atlantic may be stronger than a fish the same size and species that is in the Gulf of Mexico. I don't think the difference is that great though and 95% of the fishermen on the Gulf lack the ability or desire to catch fish with light tackle. I grew up fishing ultra light tackle and have taken my lumps from big fish believe me, but at nearly 40 years of experience I've learned a lot. I am perfectly comfortable fishing with gear so light that it makes people think I'm a complete newb or insane, until they witness me beating a fish down. Fishing with light tackle isn't for everyone, so keep telling yourself that "our fish are such badasses" story if it makes you feel better about your inadequate ability. Just don't run that BS by me.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

*Lines.....*

I only use 2, Suffix Tri and Ande Back Water. These have never failed me yet, so I see no need to switch.


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

12# Ande with a 40# flouro leader will land anything you are going to catch from the beach, even the majority of the toothy critters


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nothin' but 20lb yellow Tri on my 20H reels.

Anything smaller? Nope.

Been there, done that, won't do it again.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Macholittle...*



plotalot said:


> Ralph, I will admit that any fish in the Atlantic may be stronger than a fish the same size and species that is in the Gulf of Mexico. I don't think the difference is that great though and 95% of the fishermen on the Gulf lack the ability or desire to catch fish with light tackle. I grew up fishing ultra light tackle and have taken my lumps from big fish believe me, but at nearly 40 years of experience I've learned a lot. I am perfectly comfortable fishing with gear so light that it makes people think I'm a complete newb or insane, until they witness me beating a fish down. Fishing with light tackle isn't for everyone, so keep telling yourself that "our fish are such badasses" story if it makes you feel better about your inadequate ability. Just don't run that BS by me.


plotalittle, i wasnt challenging Gulf fisherman's ability. so yeah, play the fish until you kill it, so you can feel good about yourself. part my comment was actually to emphasize other factors, such as strong current. we get some of that up here. while i've witnessed guys bring in "big" drum on #15 test, #8 seems a little well....little. i don't doubt your ability/machismo, i am sure its possible but is it worth the stress that you put on a fish? now take a deep breath and chilllax.


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

i still use 20 pound ande,i really like how my blood knot fuses together with the 40 pound ande,andes line is soft and wont kink up on u or burn when tyieng a blood knot unlike triline,i dont like the lack of strecth in the triline either, you'll get more backlashes fishing triline,seaweed kinks, and it is just alot more maintnance useing that stuff...i fish off the beach and it is more about finding a good break in the sandbar than it is to get distance,shoot ive caught several big reds on my puppy drum rigs fishing probally 20 feet off the beach in the first drop off,so dont belive all the hype, u just might be sorry u decided to wear baggy pants like everyone else....just my two cent in a economy that stinks,so just sit back and have a couple of drinks:beer:


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I kind a figured this might turn into a "what's best for the fish thread"


Ok my .01 1/2 worth.

I use a bit of 14 or 15 lb on my 6500 abus. But I also have tourny line rated to 18 lbs that is as thin as some 10-12 lb line and will give me plenty of capacity, if I don't mind using the high priced tourny line.

I agree with doing it for line capacity, not for the sake of feeling superior for having beat a fish on light line. As long as the guy operating the equipment is confident of his ability to get the fish in and release said fish "unharmed", 

I'm ok with it.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Mark G said:


> I kind a figured this might turn into a "what's best for the fish thread"
> 
> 
> Ok my .01 1/2 worth.
> ...


Glad to see someone gets it............... .40 #17 mono is not all there is out there...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> Glad to see someone gets it............... .40 #17 mono is not all there is out there...


No, I use 50 and 20 on daiwa and 525, and 50 and 17 on abu 6500. I don't catch giant drums, but the ones up to 48"fl were all landed in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*its sounds as if the answer is...*



AbuMike said:


> Glad to see someone gets it............... .40 #17 mono is not all there is out there...


whatever works best for an individual at a given time and at a given place, but you did ask "the massess".


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ralph said:


> plotalittle, i wasnt challenging Gulf fisherman's ability. so yeah, play the fish until you kill it, so you can feel good about yourself. part my comment was actually to emphasize other factors, such as strong current. we get some of that up here. while i've witnessed guys bring in "big" drum on #15 test, #8 seems a little well....little. i don't doubt your ability/machismo, i am sure its possible but is it worth the stress that you put on a fish? now take a deep breath and chilllax.


+1 

Wish I had a dollar for every fish that I've seen lying on the beach that somebody fought for (insert long time period) before either landing or losing it, just to have it end up either taking the "long nap", or getting a big chunk taken out of it - because it didn't have the stamina to get away from a hungry predator.

No respect for ultra-light "sportsmen" here. (just a step above dog-kickers, IMO)


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Please do not bomb the clinic...*

Geez, i'm not that FANTICAL, about anything! if either of you guys are ever on the east coast, i'll buy the first round. then lets go huntin (except in nyc) for some trade union members. just kidding! just kidding!


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Just wait until one of them flying beast (stingray) takes your bait on that ultralight line...you will wish you had the 15 plus line on your smokin hot drag..lol I always use 15lb and up as I've had a couple rays steel my bait and keep on gliding like my line was a limp noodle. I enjoy differant line on different reels and set ups...so use what your comfy with..my 02


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Mike ,
I use 12lb Big game on lots of my reels . As everyone is aware Big Game over tests and is a little fatter than most lines , ghee wonder why it over tests. So their 12 is more like others 15-17lb , it mics out at .34mm .
I fish 5-6lb drags and get plenty of fish in fast on it .


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Ralph said:


> whatever works best for an individual at a given time and at a given place, but you did ask "the massess".


That was not a jab at you in any way. I did ask and got what I was looking for. While I am trying some new line this year, the base for this question was to see if I could stir debate and or conversation....:beer:


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Berkely Big Game gets plenty of respect in reviews but 15 lb test should do for a heaver dont go less than most 12 lb test companys.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Newsjeff said:


> Nothin' but 20lb yellow Tri on my 20H reels.
> 
> Anything smaller? Nope.
> 
> Been there, done that, won't do it again.


a very smart man


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Mike why not go with 30# braid and a 80# braided shock leader with 3' of 60# mono at the end to grab hold of when you get him in the wash.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

chris storrs said:


> a very smart man


Wow, thats a first....(Jeff being called smart):beer:

But in fairness, from a pier yes, from the beach, not so much.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Ed K said:


> Mike why not go with 30# braid and a 80# braided shock leader with 3' of 60# mono at the end to grab hold of when you get him in the wash.


Rig like that I will need all the capacity I can get...


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

AbuMike said:


> Rig like that I will need all the capacity I can get...


It will get you at least 10 more yards on your cast.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Cdog said:


> Wow, thats a first....(Jeff being called smart):beer:
> 
> But in fairness, from a pier yes, from the beach, not so much.


why not from the beach?....i toss 20, pat throws 20, arch throws 20, lee throws 20, blake throws 20 or 25, the list goes on....

20 wouldnt be the right choice on a 6500, no, but nothn wrong with it for drumming


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

17 lb. test..20lb. tops, or 20 plus line on a bigger reel..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

chris storrs said:


> why not from the beach?....i toss 20, pat throws 20, arch throws 20, lee throws 20, blake throws 20 or 25, the list goes on....
> 
> 20 wouldnt be the right choice on a 6500, no, but nothn wrong with it for drumming


Not saying there is anything wrong with 20. But on the beach you can follow the fish, you can't on a pier. All I am saying is I haven't fished with 20 in years, but I don't really fish the piers. Shit what am I saying, Chris you have prolly caught more drum than I have.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

AbuMike said:


> Have been using #17 Sufix for Drum for years. Thinking I may try #15 this year for a bit more capacity.
> 
> What say the masses...................???


Mike,

I _really_ like the 18 lb test .35mm Sakuma Nite Crystal on a 6500/7HT size reel. It is slick, casts GREAT, has good (not great) abrasion resistance and will put big drum on the beach.

I understand it is not for everybody. It is pricey and hard to get hold of but is my hands down favorite for this size reel.

Tommy


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Cdog said:


> Not saying there is anything wrong with 20. But on the beach you can follow the fish, you can't on a pier. All I am saying is I haven't fished with 20 in years, but I don't really fish the piers. Shit what am I saying, Chris you have prolly caught more drum than I have.


diff strokes for diff folks is all...i hate respooling, and 20 make sit easier to keep fishing if bites hot...used to fish 17 , and liked it, just had to respool more often, especially because of my fondness for the daiwa 20s, cant cut back but so much line before ya gotta start over...20lb just more or less saves me hassle, and frustration when folks get to tying up beach spiderwebs

on the other hand 17, 15, and even 14 work great for others like yourself, and they have their reasons too

conn keeps it gangster with 12 and seems to be happy as well


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Wow, thats a first....(Jeff being called smart):beer:
> 
> But in fairness, from a pier yes, from the beach, not so much.


Naw, I ain't smart.

But I've put in my time. 

I've also been blessed to have spent many hours fishing with some of the best drum anglers in two states. 

Mr. Storrs bein' one of em. 

I've found what works for me ... and it happens that many of those in the know fish with the same size main line. 

Coincidence? Perhaps.

I will keep a reel spooled with 17lb close by for those times when 10oz-12oz won't hold. Even then, I don't always attach that reel to my heaver unless it's impossible to fish without going lighter.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm with Newsjeff... Your not going to run on me!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Mike, this ones for you :beer:

I know you just had that itch to start but you did good

Now on to the question, why kill a fish playn him to death just to return him to the water,,, be kind of like going hunting deer with a 22,,, sure you can kill one but why not carry the right tools for the right job.

I do 20 for Drum and 17 to 14 for them sissy fish,,, ya might as well go armed to catch a fish of a life time,, ya just never know when that BIGGUN will bite

PS: With my bad knee, I cant chase that biggun all up and down the beach


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm lucky in that where I fish distance and capacity are rarely if ever an issue. Most of my fish are caught no more than 75 yards from the beach. I use to fish 17lb test but switched to 14lb test Tritanium and have had no issues whatsoever......


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

How much drag does the average 6500 produce??

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

chris storrs said:


> diff strokes for diff folks is all...i hate respooling, and 20 make sit easier to keep fishing if bites hot...used to fish 17 , and liked it, just had to respool more often, especially because of my fondness for the daiwa 20s, cant cut back but so much line before ya gotta start over...20lb just more or less saves me hassle, and frustration when folks get to tying up beach spiderwebs
> 
> on the other hand 17, 15, and even 14 work great for others like yourself, and they have their reasons too
> 
> conn keeps it gangster with 12 and seems to be happy as well


Yours is a very practical reason for wanting to stick with 20 lb line, nothing wrong with that at all.

I also allow some validity to the notion of heavier line allowing faster C&R on the fish. There is, however, as I see it a slight problem if your going to argue from a "morality" perspective. If you follow that line of reasoning to it's full and logical conclusion, you wind up at the doorstep of PETA, afterall the only way to guarantee non destruction of the fish (by fisherman) is to,,, well NOT Fish.

There have been cases of big drum getting ripped apart by sharks-- while engaged in battle with a fisherman. It would not have made a bit of difference if you were using 50 lb main line in that case.

I'm not arguing that we should be "careless", just pointing out one person's view of what it means to not be careless, ie -- don't fish at all....


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

I still have a 1/4# spool of 15# big game from 2003 that tests 22-23 through knots. Newer tests 18-19. 250yds. through a levelwind, or 270 on a CT 6500 w/ 6-8#'s of drag is nothing to scoff at.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

bstarling said:


> How much drag does the average 6500 produce??
> 
> Bill:fishing:


Stock drags or carbontex upgrades ?? 

The next thing we'll be arguing about whether it's ethical to fish with a 6500.
(It's too small, forces you to use light line, and doesn't have enough drag capacity to be "kind" to the fish... ) 



Why not just fish with an oversized reel that can drag the fish to the beach in a matter of seconds ??

If a 10 minute fight is "reasonable", isn't a 2 minute fight all the more better...,,, or NO fight...


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*no worries...*



AbuMike said:


> That was not a jab at you in any way. I did ask and got what I was looking for. While I am trying some new line this year, the base for this question was to see if I could stir debate and or conversation....:beer:


i didn't take it that way. it's a fair question. i too substituted #17 down to #15 line (saltwater) but not for capacity reasons but rather for reasons of stealth.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Drum*

20 lb, 17 at least. You can catch them on 14 Rolland does all the time. At Cape Point I like 20. I like 20 everywhere.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Ed K said:


> Mike why not go with 30# braid and a 80# braided shock leader with 3' of 60# mono at the end to grab hold of when you get him in the wash.


Just make sure the rod is from a builder who's work won't crumble when throwing braid.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

I was at Cape point the day the beach turned red, it was also during the haydays of the newbee's running 6500's with lite line. There were a lot of broken hearts on that day as many broke off their "Fish of a Lifetime".

Run what ya want, but the fish you save may be your own.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"The next thing we'll be arguing about whether it's ethical to fish with a 6500.
(It's too small, forces you to use light line, and doesn't have enough drag capacity to be "kind" to the fish... ) "

Why are you fellas using that little setup anyway? It is more like a Yearling or Puppy Drum reel.

After one breaks off a couple of dozen big Drum on 17 pound off a pier, I think about going heavier not lighter.

If you fellas are talking about those little Point Drum I can understand
why a 6500 is more than enough to do the job
opcorn:


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Garboman said:


> "The next thing we'll be arguing about whether it's ethical to fish with a 6500.
> (It's too small, forces you to use light line, and doesn't have enough drag capacity to be "kind" to the fish... )
> 
> Why are you fellas using that little setup anyway? It is more like a Yearling or Puppy Drum reel."


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

plotalot said:


> Why do you need more capacity? After all drum maybe strong, but they aren't known for making long runs especially when using a 17#test rope. If you're fishing near obstructions then additional capacity won't be of any benefit to you, but stronger line will. Sometimes you just need to lock down and turn them. For open water 15 is still overkill. Someone who knows how to fish with light tackle can land any drum on 150-200yds of 8# line.


 It is obvious to me you have never fished a pier with a ton of current and deep water off the end... After you do you may find the need for that "17lb rope" and a reel that holds some line... One thing's for sure that 15 won't seem like overkill anymore....



chris storrs said:


> why not from the beach?....i toss 20, pat throws 20, arch throws 20, lee throws 20, blake throws 20 or 25, the list goes on....
> 
> 20 wouldnt be the right choice on a 6500, no, but nothn wrong with it for drumming


 Yeap,both Pat and Arch use 20.. I always get this sorry look from them when I ain't got no line bow,and sometimes can hold with 8 and they be throw'n 10.. This is just me,but have found I pull on the 17 everybit as hard as I did with the 20 I used to use.. You see,nowadays 20 (especially in suffix) test close to what the ole 25 blue stren I used to use back in the day with a lami 69 blank.. Yes,do have to check for frays and respool,but ya gotta do that with 20 also..

You found what works,and that is a good thing..Plus (even though you are shorter'n Tater) ya throw da chit outt'n it,that's another good thing.. 



Garboman said:


> "The next thing we'll be arguing about whether it's ethical to fish with a 6500.
> (It's too small, forces you to use light line, and doesn't have enough drag capacity to be "kind" to the fish... ) "
> 
> Why are you fellas using that little setup anyway? It is more like a Yearling or Puppy Drum reel.
> ...


 "Little Point Drum",course if ya measure total length of the fish,instead of forklength they all come out to be citations.. 



> After one breaks off a couple of dozen big Drum on 17 pound off a pier, I think about going heavier not lighter


 I've seen yer redheaded buddy watch all that go down and still use 14...


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

skunk king said:


> Just make sure the rod is from a builder who's work won't crumble when throwing braid.


I'll put mine up against your builds any day. You can't fix user error or stupidity.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Naw, I ain't smart.
> 
> But I've put in my time.
> 
> ...



Jeff, I was just busting your chops...

As far as the pier gang, I would never question what they do or use, whether from the beach or pier. All I was saying is from the beach, with the way I fish (rarely in crowds) I feel very comfortable using 17. But like everything else, if you are comfortable with what you use then that is what you should use.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Hey Ralph...*

I've seen ur back cast and you could probably get away with casting 25 lbs test and still out-cast most 14-17lbs lines...
I hope we get up this Spring!!!


I like 17 Suffix Tri..I tie to 40/50 shock tied to about 4ft of 100lbs. I have a few 1lbs spools of 17 Tri. I trust the line. Is it for everyone? nope... but it works for me. I do hate having to check after each fish caught or change after 2 or 3 trips.

Been thinking of converting to 20 Stamina once my Suffix Tri runs out....


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Why do you need more capacity? After all drum maybe strong, but they aren't known for making long runs especially when using a 17#test rope. *If you're fishing near obstructions* then additional capacity won't be of any benefit to you, but *stronger line will*. Sometimes you just need to lock down and turn them. *For open water* 15 is still overkill. Someone who knows how to fish with light tackle can land any drum on 150-200yds of 8# line.


Drumdum said:


> It is obvious to me you have never fished a pier with a ton of current and deep water off the end... After you do you may find the need for that "17lb rope" and a reel that holds some line... One thing's for sure that 15 won't seem like overkill anymore....


If you would read what I wrote and actually suggested then it would be obvious that I have fished in all sorts of conditions.

To all those who worry about over stressing a fish because of playing a fish too long, I have never killed a fish I didn't intend to aside from those that were gut hooked. As I stated before I have almost 40 years of ultra light fishing experience and I've learned a lot. One of those things I've learned is to never play a fish. When a fish is hooked playtime is over and it is all business. My line is never still. the fish is either taking out the line or I'm taking it back. I consistently land fish as fast or faster than those around me that are using line rated twice as high as mine.

Also nowhere in this thread did I suggest that I use 8# line to fish for drum (other than throwing artificials at inshore rat reds), I just stated that I could if I wanted to. Think about it, what advantage would it be to throw a half of a crab or mullet along with a half pound of lead with 8# line to target bull reds in the surf? NONE! In fact it would be down right impossible to get a setup balanced to do so.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"If you would read what I wrote and actually suggested then it would be obvious that I have fished in all sorts of conditions."

I just read what you wrote and it was not obvious to me that you had fished in all sorts of conditions. Only time anything is obvious is when you are standing out in it.....

What size Drum are you Alabama fellas calling large? When I lock down on the OBX Drum....they break me off...they break me off on the hook set with 17 pound quite often, I view 17 pound as light and 15 pound as a crutch for those who avoid the gym but still need to get the bait out there with the pros. I will probably switch to 15 pound just as soon as I decide I am too old for the Cybex machine....

Does it get real cold in Alabama? like dipping into the upper 60's?

If I used 200 yards of 8 pound I would spool the reel on the cast..none left to fight the Drum with....

This is a great thread for stirring it up Mike.....it was getting a little tepid on the net........

"I was at Cape point the day the beach turned red"
I hooked the first Drum that day.............never did get a Drum in that afternoon......kept getting tangled up.....lost four...Wacko got 5 to the beach and then we had to leave to make sure a friend's 4x4 Van whose transfer case had broken
got off the beach safely..

Perhaps 300+ put on the beach that afternoon.............with 300-400 more hooked up and lost in the tangles...


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes it gets cold in Alabama...dipping into the upper 60's, lol.

I don't know what others here consider large, but personally I think large starts at 20 lbs and goes up. I gave up fishing for reds for the most part 25 years ago and I was in Louisiana at the time. That was after the blackened redfish craze and the gillnetters all but wiped out the entire population on the Gulf Coast. They did manage to net they all the big breeders before going after the little ones. Now that things are getting better for the reds, I'm hearing reports of 50+ pounders being caught again.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

plotalot said:


> Why do you need more capacity? After all drum maybe strong, but they aren't known for making long runs especially when using a 17#test rope. *If you're fishing near obstructions* then additional capacity won't be of any benefit to you, but *stronger line will*. Sometimes you just need to lock down and turn them. *For open water* 15 is still overkill. Someone who knows how to fish with light tackle can land any drum on 150-200yds of 8# line.
> 
> If you would read what I wrote and actually suggested then it would be obvious that I have fished in all sorts of conditions.
> 
> ...


 Also,nowhere in this thread did you say you had fished ALL conditions. 

Not to toot my own horn,but as one who has fished for a little over 50yrs now,I believe I can fish light tackle with the best of them.. All that being said,I would not even attempt to land a drum on a beach and expect to land it with 8lb test when the conditions were not perfect.. Also will challenge you or anyone else to land a drum off Rodanthe Pier during a ne blow, with current running s at light speed,and 25 to 30' of water off the end,with 8lb test and 200yds of line,with less than a 100 left on the spool after the cast.. You'd be hard pressed to get that fish in with the full 200... 

You can fish with 4 as far as I'm concerned,but under the conditions printed above,lots of luck landing one.. jmho from what I have seen...

obtw,50lbers are not out of the ordinary here,have caught several over 60,with one pushing 70.. Also have seen pics and actually catches over 70...


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

If you could tell me how I could even manage to hook a fish in those conditions, I'd give it a go. How in the hell can anyone hook up on light line in those conditions?


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

plotalot said:


> If you could tell me how I could even manage to hook a fish in those conditions, I'd give it a go. How in the hell can anyone hook up on light line in those conditions?


They don't use light line in those conditions here that is why the tread started about going down from 17 to 15#. Most fishing in these conditions use 20# with 50# shock leader 12-13' heavers with 7000-7500 size Abu's, Daiwa 30 sized, etc. You have to be able to cast 8-10 sometimes 12oz of lead plus your bait into 15-25+ mph winds. Light lines don't cut it and a lot of people can't either, but it sure is fun.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Tarpon*



AL_N_VB said:


> I've seen ur back cast and you could probably get away with casting 25 lbs test and still out-cast most 14-17lbs lines...
> I hope we get up this Spring!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Al, we should definitely hook up. i'd like to try and target tarpon in your area. maybe even hire a guide to introduce us to the technique used to capture those critters as well as show us the lay of the land. stay tuned.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Ralph said:


> Al, we should definitely hook up. I'd like to try and target tarpon in your area. maybe even hire a guide to introduce us to the technique used to capture those critters as well as show us the lay of the land. stay tuned.


I'd like to get in on some of that. I'll be good. I promise.....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ralph said:


> Al, we should definitely hook up. i'd like to try and target tarpon in your area. maybe even hire a guide to introduce us to the technique used to capture those critters as well as show us the lay of the land. stay tuned.


Sounds like a plan. I'll shoot you some future dates for some off shore jigging trips.


Maybe I will try some 10 or 12lbs test this year from the beach..



I've been at the LIP when schools of 40 inch yearling decided they want spot for lunch..... there was a lot of upset spot fishermen and women... but it was Poloroid moment when their poles double over. Looked like they caught the mother of all spoteses. Some that used braid had a shot but the drum won when their 3/0 long shank hooks bent and their spot leaders popped...


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*definitely...*



AbuMike said:


> I'd like to get in on some of that. I'll be good. I promise.....


even though you started all this chit; so you have to use #8 line.  i think i still have al's contact info. if you do contact him and he can get a hold of me. otherwise i can pm you my contact info. i have a fishin buddy that'll probably want in on this too. Al keep the light on for us. :fishing:


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

Ralph said:


> Al, we should definitely hook up. i'd like to try and target tarpon in your area. maybe even hire a guide to introduce us to the technique used to capture those critters as well as show us the lay of the land. stay tuned.


Old Jack Brady would be the man for you. He will show you the ropes of the E.S. tarpon as well as entertain you with war stories about all his drinking and womanizing exploits. Jack missed his true calling; he would have made a great pirate.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*EXCELLENT!!!! he a guide and a*



Oyster said:


> Old Jack Brady would be the man for you. He will show you the ropes of the E.S. tarpon as well as entertain you with war stories about all his drinking and womanizing exploits. Jack missed his true calling; he would have made a great pirate.


he's a drinker? how do contact mr. er.....captian ole jack brady?
Oyster thanks for the reference. i owe you one.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*found em...*



Oyster said:


> Old Jack Brady would be the man for you. He will show you the ropes of the E.S. tarpon as well as entertain you with war stories about all his drinking and womanizing exploits. Jack missed his true calling; he would have made a great pirate.


Osyter, never mind, i located captain jack. mike and al i will let you know what i find out from him. oyster thanks again!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

plotalot said:


> If you could tell me how I could even manage to hook a fish in those conditions, I'd give it a go. How in the hell can anyone hook up on light line in those conditions?


 You could just lob a bait off the n corner,beings as most piers around here have an excellent outsuck off the n corner.. Make sure you have a small enough hook to penetrate,but yet big enough to hook a decent sized bait and actually hook a drum.. Having a medium to light action rod that will give that 8 a little give would also help. A shockline attached,piggybacking the 8 running line to 20 to 40 or 50 would aid in the landing,if that were ever to happen.. You'd have to pray there was no grass or anything floating on the surface. Hope there were not a lot of drummers out there with 20lb running line and hungry for a drum,to cut you off.. Pray your fish doesn't get next to any pilings.. Have at least 300yds of line with that stiff current that you will be dealing with.. Hope that your line doesn't rub the outside bar or get a nick or fray,cause you'll be pulling that 50 or so lbs of drum back against said current.. Yes,there are a few variables there...


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> You could just lob a bait off the n corner,beings as most piers around here have an excellent outsuck off the n corner.. Make sure you have a small enough hook to penetrate,but yet big enough to hook a decent sized bait and actually hook a drum.. Having a medium to light action rod that will give that 8 a little give would also help. A shockline attached,piggybacking the 8 running line to 20 to 40 or 50 would aid in the landing,if that were ever to happen.. You'd have to pray there was no grass or anything floating on the surface. Hope there were not a lot of drummers out there with 20lb running line and hungry for a drum,to cut you off.. Pray your fish doesn't get next to any pilings.. Have at least 300yds of line with that stiff current that you will be dealing with.. Hope that your line doesn't rub the outside bar or get a nick or fray,cause you'll be pulling that 50 or so lbs of drum back against said current.. Yes,there are a few variables there...


Well said !!!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

*plotalot*

Dear Bama

You just have to show up come October on the OBX and you can take the Bama 8 pound Drum Challenge

If I am around I will block for you and keep the Kinnakeeters off you while you cross his eyes with that eight pound. You will get all the time you need...should be able to get a big one in.......say in around an hour and a half tops...

Light wire circle Hook should do the trick......opcorn:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Dear Bama
> 
> You just have to show up come October on the OBX and you can take the Bama 8 pound Drum Challenge
> 
> ...


 Mike,I'll even helpya with the Kinnakeeters... Would just like to see him fight this fish in these conditions,and see this all go down.. I for one would be impressed..


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Ed K said:


> I'll put mine up against your builds any day. You can't fix user error or stupidity.


Mine never broke on braid.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Mike,I'll even helpya with the Kinnakeeters... Would just like to see him fight this fish in these conditions,and see this all go down.. I for one would be impressed..


I bet you could sell tickets, DD.

Hell, I'd buy one.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

skunk king said:


> Mine never broke on braid.


None of mine have broken he just ripped a guide off and I don't care who wrapped it it would have come off. As I said before I will put any of mine up against yours any day. Same offer as Neil gave you.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

Ralph said:


> Osyter, never mind, i located captain jack. mike and al i will let you know what i find out from him. oyster thanks again!


Good, you found him. He lives right there at the ramp. Think whole spot on the bottom during the hottest days on earth. Take plenty of sunscreen and bug spray cause it will be hot and buggy. Dress light cause it will be scorching with lots of carnivorous insects. Oh, one more thing, did I mention the heat and the bugs?

Back on topic. I also prefer 20 lb. when fishing mono in the suds for channel bass.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

skunk king said:


> Mine never broke on braid.


well when they've only been tested with 1 fish...not much of longevity


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*i'am familiar with the ramp...*



Oyster said:


> Good, you found him. He lives right there at the ramp. Think whole spot on the bottom during the hottest days on earth. Take plenty of sunscreen and bug spray cause it will be hot and buggy. Dress light cause it will be scorching with lots of carnivorous insects. Oh, one more thing, did I mention the heat and the bugs?
> 
> Back on topic. I also prefer 20 lb. when fishing mono in the suds for channel bass.


Oyster, thanks for the tips.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Newsjeff said:


> I bet you could sell tickets, DD.
> 
> Hell, I'd buy one.


Me too, an a pair of pier boots


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Raymo said:


> 12# Ande with a 40# flouro leader will land anything you are going to catch from the beach, even the majority of the toothy critters


Came across this thread while using IPhone butt dial option

12 pound for big Drum was iffy for me, casts great but broke off a few nice ones on the hookup

Perhaps Mike can update his post


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Reading this post I noticed posts from NewsJeff.

Has anyone heard how he is doing since his accident?


Hope all is well with him.


----------

